
Y Combinator Unbound - mdlm
https://medium.com/@michaeldelamaza/y-combinator-unbound-c69d27217525
======
minimaxir
> _YC is the dominant force in American business today_

While everyone may agree that YC has had a strong influence on startups,
calling it the "dominant force in American business" is narrow hyperbole I'm
sure even they wouldn't agree with.

